# The great Chopin mishmash



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

16 pianists play OP 53

https://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2014/03/have-you-seen-the-great-chopin-polonaise-mash.html

Who do you like best?


----------

